# Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc



## Max1994 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich bin auf gute Funkpieper am sparen die ich frühestens dann Weihnachten haben müsste.
Ich habe mir gedacht das das mehr Sinn macht als wenn ich mir für die Hälfte andere Pieper kaufe,da ich weiß das diese Pieper was fürs Leben sind.
Mit welchem habt ihr den bessere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## K***H (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Moinsen.....

Also ich hab mir vor etwa 2  wochen das Delkim TXI Plus System für 550€ gekauft und ich kann nur sagen das es wirklich die besten Bissanzeiger der Welt sind.
Kannst ja mal versuchen watt Negatives über Delkim zu lesen
Viel Spaß beim suchen :q
Und die Carpsounder Roc hat nen Kumpel von mir und der ist nicht ganz so zufrieden mit den dingern. Die sind wohl sehr kompliziert in der Handhabung und programmierung naja musst mal am besten bisschen nach forschen aber ich kann dir nur die Delkim EMPFELEN :m


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



K***H schrieb:


> Moinsen.....
> 
> Also ich hab mir vor etwa 2  wochen das Delkim TXI Plus System für 550€ gekauft und ich kann nur sagen das es wirklich die besten Bissanzeiger der Welt sind.
> Kannst ja mal versuchen watt Negatives über Delkim zu lesen
> ...



Die Logos sollen manchmal abfallen #h

Jedenfalls werd ich mir auch die Carp Sonder Roc zulegen, allerdings gefällt mir die Funkbox rein gar nicht .. vlt fällt mir da noch ne Lösung ein.
Dachte daran mir erstmal normale Carp Sonder Roc's zu holen und die mit ner Externen Funkbox auszustatten.vlt von Delkim #h


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Die Externe Funkbox soll Carp Sounder,Fox und Askon haus hoch besigt haben, was Funktionalität und Co angeht !

Soweit ich weis.


----------



## Luigi 01 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



K***H schrieb:


> Moinsen.....
> 
> Also ich hab mir vor etwa 2 wochen das Delkim TXI Plus System für 550€ gekauft und *ich kann nur sagen das es wirklich die besten Bissanzeiger der Welt sind.*
> Kannst ja mal versuchen watt Negatives über Delkim zu lesen
> ...


 
_Sehr gewagt diese Aussage noch zwei Wochen!_


*Kannst ja mal versuchen watt Negatives über Delkim zu lesen*
*Viel Spaß beim suchen :q*

Meine Erfahrungen nach 5 Jahren

Funkkanal fällt aus
Störungen bei extrem Regen
Verbraucht viel Strom
Batteriefach geht zu leicht auf wenn man die Schutzkappen abnimmt
Antenne am Empfanger fällt ab
noch fragen?


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> _Sehr gewagt diese Aussage noch zwei Wochen!_
> 
> 
> *Kannst ja mal versuchen watt Negatives über Delkim zu lesen*
> ...



In der Korda Carp Tackle,Tactics Vol. 2 als der seine Weitwürfe zeig ist irgentwie auch die Batteriekappe des linken Bissanzeigers ab , bzw halb offen.. komisch :q


----------



## Max1994 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Also beruhigt mich ja The Catfish das du auch mit dem gedanken spielst dir schon gute  Funkpieper zu holen.
Viele meinen es sei dumm mir jetzt schon so hochwertige Pieper zu holen aber besser als wenn ich 2 mal oder noch öfter kaufen muss uns zudem sind sie natürlich viel zuverlässiger als billigere Produkte.


----------



## tarpoon (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

schau dir mal das ATTs system an. wie ich finde ideal... und mit 350euro das 3er set auch bezahlbar.


----------



## Goldschuppi (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Die Delkims TXI Plus sind seit 2004 in meinem Besitz , kann bis jetzt nur positiv darüber berichten .
Platzregen in meinem Zelt stand 10 cm Wasser ,weil der Main um 50 cm gestiegen war aber die Bissanzeiger zeigten keine Schwäche.

Angeln bei -8Grad immer noch nichts negatives.

Im Winter tausche ich die Batterien vorsorglich obwohl die alten noch halten würden und ich bin oft beim fischen.

Muß Luigi mit dem Batteriefach recht geben, der Kunststoff ist sehr dünn.


----------



## Fischstäbchen (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



tarpoon schrieb:


> schau dir mal das ATTs system an. wie ich finde ideal... und mit 350euro das 3er set auch bezahlbar.


 
Hi,
über die ATTs  hört man bis jetzt nur Gutes. Aber wenn etwas mit dem Empfänger ist, und der eingeschickt werden muss, kannst du mit den Bissis auch nix anfangen. Der Vorteil der ROC gegenüber den Delkims ist der Service und die Updates. Denke das sich aber sonst die Bissis nix nehmen und deshalb jeder seine Anhänger hat.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Carras (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Die Externe Funkbox soll Carp Sounder,Fox und Askon haus hoch besigt haben, was Funktionalität und Co angeht !
> 
> Soweit ich weis.


 

Welche Funkbox meinst DU denn?

Eine der Besten Funkboxen zum Nachrüsten ist die ATTX.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## j4ni (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Moin,
ich hab die ATTs und bin bisher sehr gut zufrieden - vorher hatte ich die EOS-R. Mein Kollege hat die Delkims und ist auch nicht wirklich zufrieden.
Ich habe die ATTs bei jd-fishing gekauft und die haben zwei Reciever auf Lager für solche Fälle oder falls eben solche Fälle mal vorkommen sollten. Ansonsten läuft der Service in Deutschland - meine ich - über Carpodrom, denen man auch einen sehr guten Service attestiert. Aber im Prinzip hast du Recht, dass man ohne den Reciever nichts machen kann. Aber wenn du die Bissanzeiger eh erst Ende des Jahres kaufen willst, kann man bis dahin ja einigermassen abschätzen wie sich die ATTs im Vergleich zu den anderen so schlagen. Die Entscheidung kann dir sowieso keiner abnehmen und letzten Endes erfüllen die bisher genannten Bissanzeiger die Grundfunktion des Piepens alle ohne Probleme. Der Teufel steckt wie so oft im Detail und jeder BA hat seine speziellen Vorzüge aber auch Nachteile. Beim ATTs wären diese eben, dass man im Falle eines Falles, dass der Reciever defekt ist, nicht Fischen kann. Ein weiterer kleinerer Nachteil ist die hohe Sensitivität - wenn man das denn als Nachteil ansieht. Da ich wenn mein Reciever kaputt ist Jürgen anrufe und der mir gefälligst einen neuen bringen soll und mich die rel hohe Sensitivität nicht stört bzw diese ja durchaus gewollt ist war meine Entscheidung auf der Suche nach neuen Piepern sehr sehr einfach... 
Zu den Nachteilen der anderen äußere ich mich mal nicht, da ich diese nur vom hörensagen her kenne, mit ein wenig Suchen im Netz oder im Bekanntenkreis wirst du die aber auch finden 
Aber wie gesagt behalte die Pieper im Auge und entscheide dann. Ich würde auch mit deinen Händlern vor Ort sprechen, da ich gerade bei BAs gerne jmd habe den ich anschreien äh sprechen kann. Schau mal bei den anderen Boards die sich speziell mit dem Karpfenfischen beschäftigen, da wirst du Tonnenweise auch aktuelles Material zu den BAs finden.
Und, aber das nur am Rande, lass deine Entscheidung nicht zu sehr von dem was du im Internet liest leiten, da hier doch oft eine große Portion Hörensagen, eigene Vorlieben und die "ich hab es also ist es gut-Brille" mitschwingt.


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Carras schrieb:


> Welche Funkbox meinst DU denn?
> 
> Eine der Besten Funkboxen zum Nachrüsten ist die ATTX.
> 
> ...



Hab das auch ( wie J4ni schon sagte ) von Leuten gehört die sich ziemlich gut mit dem Karpfenangeln auskennen,die sprach ich auf Externe Funksysteme an,kamen da auf die Prologic Senzora, die so ein '' kit '' anbieten um ''normale'' Pieper auf Funk umzurüsten.

Desweiteren sprachen sie von einem neuen Ext.Funksystem,das ( wie gesagt ) Fox,Carp-Sounder und Askon haushoch besiegt hat,also in einem Test.

Von welchem Heersteller das genau ist kann ich dir nicht sagen,glaube aber das es entweder die ATTx oder ein System von Delkim war, über das sie redeten .


----------



## Schakal0fant (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Man sollte immer abwiegen wie oft man Angeln geht.. 

Viele meiner Anglerfreunde haben die TXI+ von Delkim, aber die gehen auch unter der Woche mal Nachtangeln und gehen von dort aus nur eben Duschen und zur Arbeit.. Bei denen lohnt es sich wirklich, ich zum beispiel schaffe es ein Wochenende im Monat, macht 12 Sessions im Jahr.. mir reichen die Ultimate SLK für 150€ können die alles was ich möchte, auch wenn ich keine Sensibitäts einstellung habe.. ich bin nicht bereit dafür soviel Geld auszugeben auch wenn sie wirklich das Beste sind, was es gibt.. ich bin auch ehrlich gesagt neidisch.. aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht.. genau wie RodPod's... es ist immer irgendwie dieser Tacklewahn.. ;/ Es sind nur Rutenablagen und Bissanzeiger.. man wird schon wach wenn nen Carp nen run verursacht.. und ne Funkbox hab ich ja auch dabei.. wichtig für mich sind Ruten und Rollen.. Schnur und Köder.. Zelt und Liege.. der rest ist schöner Luxus.. und für MICH einfach nicht Lohnenswert.. 

Dank Job und Freundin


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Naja, jeder siht das anders.

Übrigens meinten meine Kollegen das Attx Funksystem mit diesen Steckern die aussehen wie Mikrophone eines Headseat's.

http://angelcenter-schroll.de/bissanzeigeraufmacher/0433879ac70b2ba01/0433879ac70b2df05.php

Kostenpunkt liegt bei 230 Euro für Funkbox + glaube 2 dieser ''Micros''.
Dieses System wurde mir heute sehr ausführlich von Frank Weirich und Christian erklärt.Was ich sehr an SB schätze 

Das dazu.


----------



## Carras (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Naja, jeder siht das anders.
> 
> Übrigens meinten meine Kollegen das Attx Funksystem mit diesen Steckern die aussehen wie Mikrophone eines Headseat's.
> 
> ...


 
Hatte ich mir schon gedacht.

Delkim hat nämlich keine universelle Sounderbox zum Nachrüsten.
Delkim bietet da nur was für Ihre eigenen BA's an. die TX2000 Transmitter in Verbindung mit einem Reciever.
Die kannst Du aber nicht an CS, Fox oder sonst wo dran machen.

Mein Bruder hat Delkim EV Plus BA's und er hat sich jetzt auch das ATTX System nachgekauft,..ab nächster Woche kommt es mal zum Einsatz. Dann wissen wir mehr.

Im Übrigen haben die ATT Sachen einen anderen Nachteil,...deren Batterien,...die bekommt man nicht unbedingt in jedem Elektrogeschäft um die Ecke oder gar im Media Markt,... leider.
Ich meine, das ist bei Fox BA's aber ähnlich.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## j4ni (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Moin,

die "Fox-Batterien" sind m (oder n?) Batterien und die bekommst du eigentlich in fast jedem Fotoladen, bei Mediamarkt und Co wird's da schon eng und so im normalen Supermarkt eigentlich nie! Die kosten im Fotoladen 5,- euro pro STÜCK! Bei Ebay sicherlich auch billiger...
Die Batterien der ATTs solltest du zum einen dort bekommen wo du auch die Bissanzeiger gekauft hast oder bei Ebay. Der Batterie Typ lautet  GP476A 6volt. Vergleichstypen: 4LR44, A544, V4034PX, PX28A. Hier kann man zB welche Bestellen: Klick mich  Das 3er Set kostet 4,99 Euro. Der Nachteil ist natürlich, dass man nicht mal eben spontan in den Laden gehen kann und neue kaufen kann wenn die Batterie mal spontan ausfällt. Ich habe eine Lage neue Batterien in meiner Tacklebox und wenn ich die wechsel, bestell ich gleich neue...dann kann die Batterie wegen meiner auch am Wasser ausfallen


----------



## Fassl (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Hatte kurze Zeit die Delkim Txi plus bis ich sie ausgepackt habe
gingen dann postwendent wieder zum Händler!


DER GRUND DAFÜR WAR: (MAL BEI MEINEM SET)

- DIE VERARBEITUNG WAR EINE Sauerei (scharfe kanten an den gehäuse Schallen, zum Teil leicht überstehent)

- Auch oben wo der Sensor ist rauhe stellen (geflochtene scheuert auf) 

- Kratzer 

- Batteriedeckel fällt fast von selber raus 


Und so was für fast 600 euros
Nein Danke|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Fassl schrieb:


> Hatte kurze Zeit die Delkim Txi plus bis ich sie ausgepackt habe
> gingen dann postwendent wieder zum Händler!
> 
> 
> ...



''Montagsmodelle'' gibt es immer .

@Carras

Dieser Transmitter war das andere was ich meinte,aber wie du schon sagtest kann man damit nur die Delkim's nachrüsten.Das ist bei den Von Attx ja anders, jenachdem welche Größe man nimmt für die Klinkenstecker ( 2,5mm oder 3,5mm).

Sollte ich mich mit Funk nachrüsten wollen,käme so eines ja in Frage.Macht nen Sehr guten Eindruck.Sollte ich mich dafür mehr interessieren habe ich ja immer die Möglichkeit ( hat mir Christian angeboten ) das ich zu Sb gehen kann und die Box , also das System mal noch genauer zu begutachten und auch mit Batterien drin die Töne und co ausprobieren.


----------



## CarpMetty (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Ich Interessiere mich auch für die CS ROC XRS, nur hab ich jetzt bei Karpfen Spezial gelesen, das die Batterien nur 45 std. halten. Stimmt das? Das wäre voll fürn Popo, da das ja noch nicht mal ne Session von 2 Nächten wäre. Hat jemand die Dinger, und kann das (hoffentlich nicht) bestätigen?


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Ich Interessiere mich auch für die CS ROC XRS, nur hab ich jetzt bei Karpfen Spezial gelesen, das die Batterien nur 45 std. halten. Stimmt das? Das wäre voll fürn Popo, da das ja noch nicht mal ne Session von 2 Nächten wäre. Hat jemand die Dinger, und kann das (hoffentlich nicht) bestätigen?



Völliger Blödsinn.
Carp-Sounder ist eher dafür bekannt das die Batterien ewig lang halten #h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

vielleicht 4500std.


----------



## CarpMetty (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, der Reciever ist das der so Batterien fressen soll.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Hallo,

ich habe 2x Carpsounder Super. Vor einem halben Jahr gekauft. Musste zwar schon einmal repariert werden. War aber kein Problem, da ich direkt nach Braunfels gefahren bin und Sie vor Ort repariert wurden.

Werde mir wahrscheinlich irgendwann auch Carpsounder Roc kaufen.

Grund:

Sehr guter, schneller Service, robust, lange Lebensdauer der Batterie

#6


----------



## j4ni (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Moin,
Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber: Catfish, Spin+Jerk und Haifisch-Nico woher nehmt ihr die Informationen? Selber getestet oder "im Internet gelesen" oder hat mein Kollege gesagt? Das Problem ist einfach, dass man im Internet alles über jeden Bissanzeiger (/oder beliebigen anderen Gegenstand) lesen kann und das fast immer nur aus 3.-2145. Hand und das hilft niemandem. Ich denke jeder der sich schon einmal im Internet auf die Suche nach Tipps für neue Bissanzeiger gemacht hat kennt die gängigen "Netzvorurteile". Und so wie Metty gelesen hat, dass die ROC Batteriefresser sind habt ihr gelesen, dass sie es eben nicht sind bzw verlasst euch auf den guten (Internet-)Ruf von CS bzw schließt von einem CS auf einen anderen.
Es wäre sinnvoll, gerade bei Tacklediskussionen, gehörtes entweder als eben gehörtes zu kennzeichnen oder es sich ganz zu sparen.
Ich hätte auch einiges zu den ROC oder TXi sagen können, da ich wie jeder andere wohl auch auf der Suche nach neuen Piepern mich eben auch über diese beiden informiert habe. Das Problem ist einfach, dass bei 10 befragten Anglern/Händlern/Herstellern mindestens 7-11 verschiedene Meinungen raus kommen.
Übrigens noch etwas was mich an den ATTs stört, wenn auch nur minimal, die Dioden sind tagsüber schlecht zu sehen, zumindest die lilanen. Im Internet werden die Lila übrigens als die hellsten angepriesen - das stimmt zwar....aber nur Nachts. Tagsüber in der Sonne seh ich da nichts  Was nicht schlimm ist, da ich ja sehe welcher Hanger nun Jumper ist. Und eine kleine "On"-Leute am Receiver fände ich nett - würde allerdings auch wieder Batterien verbrauchen und ist eigentlich auch überflüssig...nett fänd ich's trotzdem


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Also bei uns herum fischen eigentlich alle FOX oder Delkim. Ich red jetzt mal von den negativen Eindrücken, dass die pieper trotzdem top sind muss ich ja nicht unbedingt bemerken 

Der einzig grobe Nachteil bei den FOX sind die Baterien, das ist aber nicht so schlimm da diese eigentlich sehr lange halten.
Von Delkim habe ich bis jetzt nur 1 negative (erste Hand) Information: Bei starkem Regen am Hi-Pod in Kroatien sind in 1 Woche alle 3 "abgesoffen". Ich denke wir hatten da einfach ein wenig Pech einen schlechten Satz zu erwischen. Wieder in Österreich war dafür nach all dem Ärger der Umtausch elegant. Im Geschäft das Paket auf den Tisch und ein komplett neues wieder mitnehmen - ohne lange Fragen nach Garantie oder sonstigem. In Sachen Kundenbetreuung also TOP!


----------



## Fassl (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Ich Interessiere mich auch für die CS ROC XRS, nur hab ich jetzt bei Karpfen Spezial gelesen, das die Batterien nur 45 std. halten. Stimmt das? Das wäre voll fürn Popo, da das ja noch nicht mal ne Session von 2 Nächten wäre. Hat jemand die Dinger, und kann das (hoffentlich nicht) bestätigen?




Ich hab meine jetzt seit mai im einsatz und den 3. Satz Batterien im Receiver!!!
Allerdings hab ich meistens vibration an und den Ton auf leise gedreht!

Aber hab da bei Carpsounder mal angefragt es dürfte die alte Serie sein die neue ist da angeblich um welten besser

Mal sehen schick sie mal ein dann sag ich bescheid!!!


----------



## j4ni (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Fassl schrieb:


> Aber hab da bei Carpsounder mal angefragt es dürfte die alte Serie sein die neue ist da angeblich um welten besser



Komisch, dass man das über sooo viele CS-Serien hört, nie scheint mal einer die "richtige" Serie zuerwischen....  *duckundweg*


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

So kanns kommen 

Jedenfalls fahre ich morgen Nachmittag zu Successful-Baits und kaufe mir 2 Carp-Sounder Roc Xr, Nicht XRS ( Funker ) sondern Xr.Werden die dann ausgiebig am Wasser testen , Sommerferien stehen ja bei uns in NRW kurz vor der Tür.

Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flizebogen


----------



## Max1994 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Schade das du heute zum Chris fährst ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel mal wieder da er hat 300 euro für rute raus gehauen und ich hab mir nen bischen kleinzeug gekauft ,sonst hätten wir uns da treffen können.
Aufjedenfall gibts jetzt erstmal noch Feriengeld wenn ich das plus das gesparte nehme kann ich mir schon 2 der besagten pieper erstmal noch ohne resiever holen und den mir im herbst noch holen sowie den 3 ten pieper.
Mittlerweile bin ich aber überzeugter vom delkim hat mir frank auch empfohlen und ich hab ihn mir angesehen das geile ist nur beim carpsounder roc das den nicht jeder 3te am wasser hat.


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Hatte Jahre lang 3 Delkim TXi mit Funkempfänger im einsatz. Bei Minusgraden, brüllender Hitze, wolkenbruchartigen Regenfällen ect., die haben nicht einmal schlapp gemacht! Die Verarbeitung war top und der Stromverbrauch sehr gering! Mir persönlich kämen keine anderen Funk-Pieper mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hatte Jahre lang 3 Delkim TXi mit Funkempfänger im einsatz. Bei Minusgraden, brüllender Hitze, wolkenbruchartigen Regenfällen ect., die haben nicht einmal schlapp gemacht! Die Verarbeitung war top und der Stromverbrauch sehr gering! Mir persönlich kämen keine anderen Funk-Pieper mehr ins Haus.



Wie schon hunderte male zuvor gesagt hat da jeder so seine Eigenen Erfahrungen,manche haben halt Montagsmodelle und andere die Pieper für's Leben die alles mitmachen.

Ein sehr guter Freund von mit mit dem ich fast jeden Tag angeln fahre , hat sich vor 2 Jahren mal 1000m 0.30 mm ''Hecht Schnur'' gekauft bei Askari für 0.5 Euro, also kann das eigentlich nur der absolute Schrott sein #c die hat er dann auf seine Karpfenrollen bespult und benutzt, die Schnur war der Hamma.
Nicht um die Rutenspitze gewickelt,Hervoragende Tragkraft,so gut wie kein Drall, super zum Knoten und nie Gerissen.Nicht mal bei heftigen Hängern z.b in Bäumen am anderen Ufer. Die Schnur war echt nicht kleinzukriegen. Und das bei einem preis von 50 cent für 1000 Meter !!! Also so gut wie ( relativ natührlich ;D ) Nix.

Nach einem Halben Jahr als ich meine Spulen neu bespulte, hat er sich dann auch neue Schnur darauf gemacht, er hatte die gleiche Schnur bei der Aktion mehrere Spulen gekauft. Und was hat er dann gehabt, absolute Kaqq Schnur ( ES WAR DIE GLEICHE !! ) Wenig Tragkraft,viel Drall und voll oft ist dier dem Gerissen, selbst bei lockerem Werfen von 85 gramm.

Das sollte die Theorie vom ''Montagsmodel'' doch affirmieren.

#h :m


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Nicht mal *bei heftigen Hängern z.b in Bäumen am anderen Ufer*. Die Schnur war echt nicht kleinzukriegen.




Äääähm... ok... 

Reden wir vom Angeln oder winchen? 

http://www.worktruck-outfitters.com/warn-winch-xd9000-with-roller-fairlead-p-2632.html


Oder ist das gar ein Fall für den Ferkelfahnder?


#c


----------



## Max1994 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

The catfisch wäre cool wenn du mal über den ersten eindruck der carpsounder roc schreiben könntest und vielleicht nochmal nachdem du mit ihnen am wasser warst würde mir bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Max1994 schrieb:


> The catfisch wäre cool wenn du mal über den ersten eindruck der carpsounder roc schreiben könntest und vielleicht nochmal nachdem du mit ihnen am wasser warst würde mir bestimmt weiterhelfen.




Wenn ihr mich gerade sehen würdet , mit den 2 Carp Soundern in der Hand, ihr würdet euch Schrott Lachen :vik::vik:

Soviel Features und Spielereinen in einem Pieper sind echt nicht schlecht.

Hatte gerade bei Sb in der linken Hand den CS-Roc und in der Rechten den Delkim Ev.Habe mich dennoch für den Roc entschieden.

Der erste Eindruck ist echt Top. Daumen hoch


----------



## Max1994 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Hat dir Frank den empfohlen???
Bei mir meinte er gestern das er den Delkim TXi nehmen würde weil er zumal auch noch 20 pro stück billiger ist.
Er findet aber das der Service bei Carp sounder dafür allerdings besser ist.
Stimmts den das die Batterien dabei so schnell leer sind wie oben geschrieben wurde^^?


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Hat dir Frank den empfohlen???
> Bei mir meinte er gestern das er den Delkim TXi nehmen würde weil er zumal auch noch 20 pro stück billiger ist.
> Er findet aber das der Service bei Carp sounder dafür allerdings besser ist.
> Stimmts den das die Batterien dabei so schnell leer sind wie oben geschrieben wurde^^?




Was für alle aus dem Successful-Baits Team ganz erstaunlich ist, das Carp-Sounder so viele neue Serien rausgebracht hat, aber sich dann wagt die gleiche Kaqq Funkbox zum Nagel neuen Carp-Sounder Roc zu empfehlen. Scheint unerklährlich zu sein und fassungslosigkeit auszulösen :q:q

Jedenfalls sry wegen der Aussage das es blödsinn ist, heute wurde mir bestätigs das die Funkbox der letzte Dreck ist :q Bzw immer noch genau die gleiche .

Was du machen kannst ( was ich auch machen werde ) ist dier die normalen Carp-Sounder Roc zu kaufen, und dazu noch das Attx V2 Funksystem . Oder Kauf dir die Delkim -TXi, die wurden mir auch empfoheln, sowohl von Frank als auch den anderen.

Es liegt nur bei dir welches System du haben möchtest.

Das von Delkim ist echt hochgelobt und es gibt nur wenige Negative Punkte zu denen.Also echt Empfehlenswert.

Nur hat die halt fast jeder 3te . Aber es liegt bei dir.

Wenn du direkt ein Funksystem haben willst, ohne es nachrüsten zu wollen, nimm das von Attx oder von Delkim.

ICH würd das von Delkim nehmen,( wenn es finanziel passen würde ) aber das ist Geschmakssache. #h


----------



## Max1994 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Ja ich werde es dann wohl so machen das ich mir erstmal 2 delkims kaufe und etwas später dann noch die funke und nen 3ten pieper, da ich ja noch schüler bin.
Zuerst war ich ja eigentlich überzeugter von den Rocs aber als ich dann diese riesige hässliche Funkbox gestern sah mit diesem blöden Gewinde was für mich persölnich sowieso keinen sinn macht und dann noch die schlechte kritik wegen der batterielaufzeit werde ich mir jetzt doch den delkim holen.
Beim Heymanns gibt es sonst ja noch die eos von Fox aber da hab ich im netz auch schlechtes von gehört was bei delkim nicht so häufig der fall war bis auf das batteriefach.
Wenn ich das geld investiere habe ich dann wie ich denke gleich was vernünftiges und kaufe nicht ständig wieder neu.


----------



## Carras (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Hi,

ja die Funkbox,...von CS ist wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
War letztes WE auch mit Freunden an einem See angeln.

Wir saßen mit unseren Ruten etwa 25 m auseinander. Also nicht die Welt.
Ich hab die TXI von Delkim, der eine Kumpel hat die Askonfunker von Askari und der andere die CS F1 von CS.

Bezüglich Funk hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme,..auch der Kumpel mit den Askons kam über die 25 m zurecht.
Jedoch unser Dritter im Bunde, mit den CS und seiner Funkbox,....den verliesen nach 10 m !!!!, die Funkübertragungen. 
Er sagte, daß das bei CS bekannt ist, und er habe schon mit dem Händler gesprochen. Über den Winter wird er sie einschicken und überarbeiten lassen, so daß die Reichweite erhöht wird.

Einerseits ist das ja ein toller Service, den CS da bietet. Allerdings frage ich mich,...warum man die Funker nicht gleich von Anfang an so baut, daß der Funk 50 oder 100 m ausreicht ?

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Fassl (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Hab da mal jetzt bei carpsounder angerufen und nachgefragt 
die Baterien halten 7 Tage nonstop sagen sie

Aber sie sind drann es hinzubekommen das sie 40 Tage halten sollen ist gerade in der Testphase (neue software und so)


Bezüglich funk können sie auch was machen mit einer aussen antenne soll es besser gehen 
Oder austausch der funkeinheit das allerdings soll so zwischen 20-50 euro kosten

Wer genaueres wissen will einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## Fassl (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Ja ich werde es dann wohl so machen das ich mir erstmal 2 delkims kaufe und etwas später dann noch die funke und nen 3ten pieper, da ich ja noch schüler bin.
> Zuerst war ich ja eigentlich überzeugter von den Rocs aber als ich dann diese riesige hässliche Funkbox gestern sah mit diesem blöden Gewinde was für mich persölnich sowieso keinen sinn macht und dann noch die schlechte kritik wegen der batterielaufzeit werde ich mir jetzt doch den delkim holen.



Du kannst den Gewindezapfen auch abmachen einfach aufschrauben und raus!

Ansosten wen er drann ist ist es ne feine sache kannst dir auf n Bankstick schrauben und schön neben die Liege stellen dann hast alles in der nacht gleich in Blickfeld:vik:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. August 2009)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber: Catfish, Spin+Jerk und Haifisch-Nico woher nehmt ihr die Informationen? Selber getestet oder "im Internet gelesen" oder hat mein Kollege gesagt? Das Problem ist einfach, dass man im Internet alles über jeden Bissanzeiger (/oder beliebigen anderen Gegenstand) lesen kann und das fast immer nur aus 3.-2145. Hand und das hilft niemandem. Ich denke jeder der sich schon einmal im Internet auf die Suche nach Tipps für neue Bissanzeiger gemacht hat kennt die gängigen "Netzvorurteile". Und so wie Metty gelesen hat, dass die ROC Batteriefresser sind habt ihr gelesen, dass sie es eben nicht sind bzw verlasst euch auf den guten (Internet-)Ruf von CS bzw schließt von einem CS auf einen anderen.
> Es wäre sinnvoll, gerade bei Tacklediskussionen, gehörtes entweder als eben gehörtes zu kennzeichnen oder es sich ganz zu sparen.
> Ich hätte auch einiges zu den ROC oder TXi sagen können, da ich wie jeder andere wohl auch auf der Suche nach neuen Piepern mich eben auch über diese beiden informiert habe. Das Problem ist einfach, dass bei 10 befragten Anglern/Händlern/Herstellern mindestens 7-11 verschiedene Meinungen raus kommen.
> Übrigens noch etwas was mich an den ATTs stört, wenn auch nur minimal, die Dioden sind tagsüber schlecht zu sehen, zumindest die lilanen. Im Internet werden die Lila übrigens als die hellsten angepriesen - das stimmt zwar....aber nur Nachts. Tagsüber in der Sonne seh ich da nichts  Was nicht schlimm ist, da ich ja sehe welcher Hanger nun Jumper ist. Und eine kleine "On"-Leute am Receiver fände ich nett - würde allerdings auch wieder Batterien verbrauchen und ist eigentlich auch überflüssig...nett fänd ich's trotzdem



Wollte mich mal kurz back melden,habe es gerade beim "Suchen nach CS Roc" gelesen.

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren CSF1 und denke,das ich mir ein Bild über CS und die Batterielebensdauer machen kann. 

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Andre1802 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Kann jemand was über die Reichweite der Carp Sounder Funkbox sagen? Wäre sehr hilfsreich.


----------



## Poddi (9. November 2011)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Kommt drauf an welche Version. Mit außenliegender Antenne ca. 100m. Mit außenliegenden Antennen an Funkbox und Bissanzeigern locker 300m.
Mit innenliegenden Antennen keine Ahnung.


----------



## Brucky86 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Delkim TXi vs. Carpsounder Roc*

Servus,
bin zurzeit auch am überlegen ob ich mir Delkim kaufen soll und wollte mal fragen wie weit die Funkbox (RX Plus Pro) in etwa geht?


gruß und danke schonmal ;-)


----------

